# Nzxt Tempest - Fan Controller Mod.



## Yukikaze (Apr 16, 2010)

I picked up five Scythe blue LED fans with VRs today to replace the crappy fans I was running on my Q9650 rig. The fans were mounted on the WC loop radiators, four on the dual-rad doing push-pull and the last one on the single rad at the top of my case (One of the case's 140mm fans is pulling from the other side).

Then I got thinking: The fans got VRs, right ? Lets use 'em.

Two hours later (including replacing the fans and doing the mod and rewiring), I got myself a way to control those five fans from the front panel.

So here's how it went:

Protective eyewear ? Check:






Drilling and Dremeling one of the drive bay covers:





Fans replaced, VRs in place:





Test run, works fine:





Knobs placed (No, they don't line up. Yes, I made them in sort of a bat-wing shape on purpose. Yes, they are symmetrical):





Final result:





Not very bad, I think


----------



## Inioch (Apr 16, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## papang (Apr 30, 2010)

Totally agree, the controller fits right in with the rest of the face plate, kudos for a good eye and on the road to bigger and better things, no doubt, hehe.

Cheers and Saludos


----------

